# New Intrecciato leather cross-body mini bag



## riez13

BV is releasing new version of the intrecciato cross-body bag, comes in 2 sizes, mini & small (they are in the SLG section under Pouches and Cases). I absolutely love the new twist on the sides. Wonder is anyone here has try on any? Apparently only a few colors were released at the moment, I do hope they will come up with more colors soon.

Size reference:
Mini
• Height: 10cm
• Width: 17cm
• Depth: 6cm

Small
• Height: 15cm
• Width: 22cm
• Depth: 8cm

Here are the pictures! (first 4 pictures are the mini size, last 3 are small size)


----------



## thundercloud

Those are so cute!


----------



## babypanda

riez13 said:


> BV is releasing new version of the intrecciato cross-body bag, comes in 2 sizes, mini & small (they are in the SLG section under Pouches and Cases). I absolutely love the new twist on the sides. Wonder is anyone here has try on any? Apparently only a few colors were released at the moment, I do hope they will come up with more colors soon.
> 
> Size reference:
> Mini
> • Height: 10cm
> • Width: 17cm
> • Depth: 6cm
> 
> Small
> • Height: 15cm
> • Width: 22cm
> • Depth: 8cm
> 
> Here are the pictures! (first 4 pictures are the mini size, last 3 are small size)
> 
> View attachment 5100466
> View attachment 5100467
> View attachment 5100468
> View attachment 5100469
> View attachment 5100470
> View attachment 5100471
> View attachment 5100472


This is soo adorable! I wonder if the thin straps will feel comfortable on the shoulder though!


----------



## riez13

babypanda said:


> This is soo adorable! I wonder if the thin straps will feel comfortable on the shoulder though!


Not sure, but 2 straps are better than mini pouch with one strap?  I don’t own any mini pouch I can’t judge..


----------



## Gourmetgal

Super cute.


----------



## JenJBS

babypanda said:


> This is soo adorable! I wonder if the thin straps will feel comfortable on the shoulder though!



Since it's a mini bag, and won't hold much weight, it will probably be ok.


----------



## classicgirll

Similar to "nodini" looks like! Not a fan of camera bags so I'll pass, but a good option nonetheless


----------



## Tltxx

A youtuber posted this video about the bag not too long ago! Super interested in it now as a grab and go bag!


----------



## babypanda

Tltxx said:


> A youtuber posted this video about the bag not too long ago! Super interested in it now as a grab and go bag!



That’s a beautiful bag! I have 2 nodinis that I love so this one is definitely up my alley. I would be interested in the bigger size though


----------



## songan

When I tried the original mini pouch in stores, I realized I would have to tie several inches of the mini pouch's single strap into multiple, messy, and giant knots if I wanted to wear it crossbody. Darn my petite height.

I'm glad the double strap on the new intrecciato crossbody mini bag looks the right length and not too long, (unlike the mini pouch's strap). I should be able to wear the intrecciato across my body without modifying it. Right now, I want the dark green and/or the purple intrecciato, but I need to see which one looks better on me in-person.


----------



## babypanda

songan said:


> When I tried the original mini pouch in stores, I realized I would have to tie several inches of the mini pouch's single strap into multiple, messy, and giant knots if I wanted to wear it crossbody. Darn my petite height.
> 
> I'm glad the double strap on the new intrecciato crossbody mini bag looks the right length and not too long, (unlike the mini pouch's strap). I can wear the intrecciato across my body without modifying it. Right now, I want the dark green and/or the purple intrecciato, but I need to see which one looks better on me in-person.


I also tried the mini pouch several times and just couldn’t bring myself to like it. Besides the fact that it’s tiny and fits almost nothing, the strap is so thin and flimsy it just ruins the bag for me. The craftsmanship on this new bag (called the loop on BV website) is absolutely gorgeous.
I thought I was done with BV for now but this little bag got me interested again. Will have to try it in store soon!
I love the 2 colors you mentioned. The dark green in particular. Hopefully they’ll be available in store soon


----------



## Gourmetgal

The larger size looks interesting, too.  Perhaps a replacement for the Pillow.


----------



## atoizzard5

Here are the two sizes next to each other, courtesy of SA. The strap on the smaller size might be short when worn crossbody if you’re 5’6 or taller.


----------



## babypanda

atoizzard5 said:


> Here are the two sizes next to each other, courtesy of SA. The strap on the smaller size might be short when worn crossbody if you’re 5’6 or taller.
> 
> View attachment 5152465
> View attachment 5152466


Thank you for sharing! That’s a really nice bag. I wish we could see mod shots as well to have a better idea of how it sits on the body..


----------



## atoizzard5

babypanda said:


> Thank you for sharing! That’s a really nice bag. I wish we could see mod shots as well to have a better idea of how it sits on the body..



You’re welcome! I can definitely ask for some mod shots


----------



## pinksky777

The parakeet is actually rlly cool, the only concern I have is that it’s overall aesthetic is very simple and I can see myself getting tired of it easily. Nvr rlly was a fan of the camera bag, but I’ll nvr know till I see irl!


----------



## m_ichele

I just bought the small size today in cinnabar as my first ever BV purchase and it’s really pretty! The double straps are comfortable to wear both on the shoulder or crossbody and the bag itself is very light. I’ve been wanting a camera style bag but everything I’ve looked at has been too small. I saw a navy one from YSL but when I saw and tried this bag, no contest. It’s beautifully made and I love that the inside is leather lined also. A completely leather bag is so much more worth it to me. It fits everything I usually carry with room to spare, but I won’t tell the hubby or else I’ll wind up carrying his phone and wallet too  I’m really looking forward to using it!


----------



## babypanda

m_ichele said:


> I just bought the small size today in cinnabar as my first ever BV purchase and it’s really pretty! The double straps are comfortable to wear both on the shoulder or crossbody and the bag itself is very light. I’ve been wanting a camera style bag but everything I’ve looked at has been too small. I saw a navy one from YSL but when I saw and tried this bag, no contest. It’s beautifully made and I love that the inside is leather lined also. A completely leather bag is so much more worth it to me. It fits everything I usually carry with room to spare, but I won’t tell the hubby or else I’ll wind up carrying his phone and wallet too  I’m really looking forward to using it!


Congratulations! Cinnabar is a gorgeous color and goes with everything. Please post pix and mod shots if possible. Would love to see some action shots of this bag


----------



## Gourmetgal

m_ichele said:


> I just bought the small size today in cinnabar as my first ever BV purchase and it’s really pretty! The double straps are comfortable to wear both on the shoulder or crossbody and the bag itself is very light. I’ve been wanting a camera style bag but everything I’ve looked at has been too small. I saw a navy one from YSL but when I saw and tried this bag, no contest. It’s beautifully made and I love that the inside is leather lined also. A completely leather bag is so much more worth it to me. It fits everything I usually carry with room to spare, but I won’t tell the hubby or else I’ll wind up carrying his phone and wallet too  I’m really looking forward to using it!


Does this bag hold a full-sized zip wallet?  Can you tell us just what you carry in this bag?


----------



## m_ichele

babypanda said:


> Congratulations! Cinnabar is a gorgeous color and goes with everything. Please post pix and mod shots if possible. Would love to see some action shots of this bag


Thanks! The color is what caught my attention. I’ll post pix when I use it, hopefully this week. 


Gourmetgal said:


> Does this bag hold a full-sized zip wallet?  Can you tell us just what you carry in this bag?


It definitely holds a full sized zip wallet. Usually I carry two pairs of glasses each in a cloth pouch, my iPhone, a mini o case, a zip round coin case, and a flap card holder. And there’s still room for other things such as a pack of tissues, sanitizer and hand wipes. I can put the full sized zip  wallet in there too with my normal stuff but it makes it heavier. HTH!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks for the reply. Any chance you could post modeling shots?


----------



## m_ichele

Gourmetgal said:


> Thanks for the reply. Any chance you could post modeling shots?


I’ll post some when I use the bag


----------



## m_ichele

went into a fitting room to take some mods for y’all  and one in the car with the sunlight. I absolutely love my new bag!!


----------



## babypanda

m_ichele said:


> went into a fitting room to take some mods for y’all  and one in the car with the sunlight. I absolutely love my new bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185902
> View attachment 5185903
> View attachment 5185904
> 
> View attachment 5185908


Thank you for sharing. Beautiful bag and looks great on you. Just wanted to double check. This is the bigger size correct? Not the mini one


----------



## Gourmetgal

m_ichele said:


> went into a fitting room to take some mods for y’all  and one in the car with the sunlight. I absolutely love my new bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185902
> View attachment 5185903
> View attachment 5185904
> 
> View attachment 5185908


Yay, thanks for posting!  Looks a little bigger than the Nodini.  When full does it dig into your shoulder at all?  The Nodini had a nice little extra leather pad at the shoulder even though the straps were skinny.


----------



## m_ichele

babypanda said:


> Thank you for sharing. Beautiful bag and looks great on you. Just wanted to double check. This is the bigger size correct? Not the mini one


You’re welcome! Yes this is the bigger $1900 size.


Gourmetgal said:


> Yay, thanks for posting!  Looks a little bigger than the Nodini.  When full does it dig into your shoulder at all?  The Nodini had a nice little extra leather pad at the shoulder even though the straps were skinny.


With what I typically carry, it didn’t dig but I alternated between shoulder and cross body so that could be why I didn’t notice.


----------



## Kkeely30

I just ordered the mini loop in Parakeet (Matchesfashion). I’m excited to add some color to my handbag collection and BV is known fir such beautiful colors! I’ve never seen the color IRL though, but I know it’s also a popular mini Jodie choice. Would this be considered a good color for year round?


----------



## babypanda

Kkeely30 said:


> I just ordered the mini loop in Parakeet (Matchesfashion). I’m excited to add some color to my handbag collection and BV is known fir such beautiful colors! I’ve never seen the color IRL though, but I know it’s also a popular mini Jodie choice. Would this be considered a good color for year round?


I love BV colors, particularly their greens . Looking forward to seeing pix of you bag and mod shots!


----------



## vanessa0790

m_ichele said:


> went into a fitting room to take some mods for y’all  and one in the car with the sunlight. I absolutely love my new bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185902
> View attachment 5185903
> View attachment 5185904
> 
> View attachment 5185908


Are you worried about wear and tear? Such as rolling in the weave Seams or the lamb skin in general. I’m considering the mini black as an everything sort of bag. Errands, date night, casual, evening out etc


----------



## Kkeely30

babypanda said:


> I love BV colors, particularly their greens . Looking forward to seeing pix of you bag and mod shots!


Will post when I receive! Can’t wait!


----------



## babypanda

vanessa0790 said:


> Are you worried about wear and tear? Such as rolling in the weave Seams or the lamb skin in general. I’m considering the mini black as an everything sort of bag. Errands, date night, casual, evening out etc


I think I can speak for the new intrecciato leather after using my small Jodie a lot this summer. The leather held up very beautifully so far. No noticeable signs of wear and tear. The only thing I noticed is that the new leather softens and slouches much faster than the classic intrecciato.


----------



## Gourmetgal

vanessa0790 said:


> Are you worried about wear and tear? Such as rolling in the weave Seams or the lamb skin in general. I’m considering the mini black as an everything sort of bag. Errands, date night, casual, evening out etc


I can comment on the lambskin.  It wears beautifully if it’s the same grade as BV has always used.  I have only one bag with the larger weave and it does seem to stretch more than the original smaller weave.  Haven’t experience any rolling of the edges - it is still lying flat after 3 months.  BV has established a very loyal following in large part due to the workmanship, quality of the leather and the durability of the bags.  Many B’Vettes have had their bags for decades and use them frequently.  They seem to get better with age if well cared for.


----------



## m_ichele

vanessa0790 said:


> Are you worried about wear and tear? Such as rolling in the weave Seams or the lamb skin in general. I’m considering the mini black as an everything sort of bag. Errands, date night, casual, evening out etc


Tbh I don’t really think or worry about wear and tear.  I don’t baby my bags but I try not to be careless and I rotate regularly so they get used frequently just not for long periods of time.


----------



## Kkeely30

Here is my new mini loop! The color is beautiful in person and is a good pop of color in my mostly neutral collection. It surprisingly hold a good bit for mini bag, small wallet, sunglasses (with pouch), phone and a few lipglosses. The strap is a little shorter for a crossbody, above my waist and I’m 5’2, but still doable. Will do mod shots when I get dressed up to go out. This is my first Bottega and I absolutely love the gorgeous leather. I think I’ll have to get a mini Jodie next.


----------



## Tltxx

Kkeely30 said:


> Here is my new mini loop! The color is beautiful in person and is a good pop of color in my mostly neutral collection. It surprisingly hold a good bit for mini bag, small wallet, sunglasses (with pouch), phone and a few lipglosses. The strap is a little shorter for a crossbody, above my waist and I’m 5’2, but still doable. Will do mod shots when I get dressed up to go out. This is my first Bottega and I absolutely love the gorgeous leather. I think I’ll have to get a mini Jodie next.
> View attachment 5196324
> View attachment 5196325


This parakeet colour is to die for!


----------



## Euclase

Kkeely30 said:


> Here is my new mini loop! The color is beautiful in person and is a good pop of color in my mostly neutral collection. It surprisingly hold a good bit for mini bag, small wallet, sunglasses (with pouch), phone and a few lipglosses. The strap is a little shorter for a crossbody, above my waist and I’m 5’2, but still doable. Will do mod shots when I get dressed up to go out. This is my first Bottega and I absolutely love the gorgeous leather. I think I’ll have to get a mini Jodie next.
> View attachment 5196324
> View attachment 5196325


Congratulations!!! I love it!


----------



## Kkeely30

Euclase said:


> Congratulations!!! I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Kkeely30 said:


> Here is my new mini loop! The color is beautiful in person and is a good pop of color in my mostly neutral collection. It surprisingly hold a good bit for mini bag, small wallet, sunglasses (with pouch), phone and a few lipglosses. The strap is a little shorter for a crossbody, above my waist and I’m 5’2, but still doable. Will do mod shots when I get dressed up to go out. This is my first Bottega and I absolutely love the gorgeous leather. I think I’ll have to get a mini Jodie next.
> View attachment 5196324
> View attachment 5196325


Hi love the color!! Any chance of you posting some mod shots? I’d love to see what it looks like on.


----------



## Kkeely30

Chanellover2015 said:


> Hi love the color!! Any chance of you posting some mod shots? I’d love to see what it looks like on.


Will do mod shots this weekend when I go out. I’m really loving this bag so far!


----------



## Tltxx

Merry Christmas everyone! My local boutique finally received a mini loop the other day, and I’m head over heels for it! So light weight, a perfect everyday bag


----------



## jbags07

Kkeely30 said:


> Here is my new mini loop! The color is beautiful in person and is a good pop of color in my mostly neutral collection. It surprisingly hold a good bit for mini bag, small wallet, sunglasses (with pouch), phone and a few lipglosses. The strap is a little shorter for a crossbody, above my waist and I’m 5’2, but still doable. Will do mod shots when I get dressed up to go out. This is my first Bottega and I absolutely love the gorgeous leather. I think I’ll have to get a mini Jodie next.
> View attachment 5196324
> View attachment 5196325


This color is just   Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## jbags07

Tltxx said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! My local boutique finally received a mini loop the other day, and I’m head over heels for it! So light weight, a perfect everyday bag
> 
> View attachment 5281096



a great Christmas present to yourself, and the perfect everyday bag


----------



## Kkeely30

jbags07 said:


> This color is just   Such a beautiful bag!


Thank you! I have really enjoyed this bag! I’m considering ordering the new one in the almond color. It’s preorder currently for March.


----------



## Euclase

Kkeely30 said:


> Thank you! I have really enjoyed this bag! I’m considering ordering the new one in the almond color. It’s preorder currently for March.


Congrats on the new bag! I’ll shamelessly encourage you to get Almond too. 
That would be such a cute bag!


----------



## jbags07

Kkeely30 said:


> Thank you! I have really enjoyed this bag! I’m considering ordering the new one in the almond color. It’s preorder currently for March.


Like @Euclase , i will also shamelessly encourage u to get the almond, such a great neutral color!


----------



## Tatownz

Hi everyone, i just received my mini loop from Net a Porter today and i'm disappointed that mine don't have the leather lining and inside pocket. Its just has the raw backing of the intrecciato leather inside. Does someone know if the leather lining a new thing or old?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Tltxx

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, i just received my mini loop from Net a Porter today and i'm disappointed that mine don't have the leather lining and inside pocket. Its just has the raw backing of the intrecciato leather inside. Does someone know if the leather lining a new thing or old?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Oh no!! So sorry to hear that! I had a look on the BV website, and I believe that they have in fact changed the Mini Loop. The first photo that has the Mini Loop in stock lists the bag as a single compartment, whereas the second photos lists it with a interior pocket!


----------



## Kkeely30

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, i just received my mini loop from Net a Porter today and i'm disappointed that mine don't have the leather lining and inside pocket. Its just has the raw backing of the intrecciato leather inside. Does someone know if the leather lining a new thing or old?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I just watched this video and it looks like they have changed the inner liner and it’s no longer leather lined   It’s a good price point but the leather lining is beautiful.


----------



## sleepyD

Has anyone been able to find this bag instore? I really wanna buy this bag but my local store doesn’t have it in stock


----------



## starlitgrove

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, i just received my mini loop from Net a Porter today and i'm disappointed that mine don't have the leather lining and inside pocket. Its just has the raw backing of the intrecciato leather inside. Does someone know if the leather lining a new thing or old?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



I bought my black one mid December and it has the leather lining and interior pocket. I’m keen to get the almond one but it looks like it doesn’t have the interior pocket so now I’m on the fence 

It seems the leather lining and interior pocket is an “old” thing with the earlier release?


----------



## Susan1235

Those are indeed awesome. I like the pink one.


----------



## jzxjzx845

I’m also disappointed they have changed the lining to suede. I much preferred the calfskin. Does this bag hold its structure/shape? Or will the bottom start to sag? Also is it possible to shorten the strap without untying the knots? Would love to buy one in cinnabar


----------



## debsea

jzxjzx845 said:


> I’m also disappointed they have changed the lining to suede. I much preferred the calfskin. Does this bag hold its structure/shape? Or will the bottom start to sag? Also is it possible to shorten the strap without untying the knots? Would love to buy one in cinnabar



just an fyi Nordstrom has the small cinnabar with the calfskin lining still available if you’re shopping in the US.Check out the Intrecciato Leather Shoulder Bag from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5965257


----------



## debsea

Tatownz said:


> Hi everyone, i just received my mini loop from Net a Porter today and i'm disappointed that mine don't have the leather lining and inside pocket. Its just has the raw backing of the intrecciato leather inside. Does someone know if the leather lining a new thing or old?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Hi how has this held up? I’m also worried the unlined bag will not hold its shape. I also noticed the weave on the unlined bags look “rough” compared to the one with calfskin lining. See below. Anyone have a wear and tear update? Thanks!


----------



## strawbery526

I just found out about this bag and I’m quite excited! I’m interested in the grey but it’s not in stock here in Canada yet. After reading all the posts there’s some concern about the bag sagging. Has anyone used a bag organizer?


----------



## shesnaps

I was always set on getting a Casette bag from Bottega but I am inclined towards getting the Mini Loop as it seems to be able to hold more items. Does anyone have both and can advise on capacity?
Thank you.


----------



## debsea

I just purchased the small loop with a bag organizer and it keeps it shape nicely.


----------



## chandra920

debsea said:


> I just purchased the small loop with a bag organizer and it keeps it shape nicely.



Which bag organizer did you use?


----------



## debsea

chandra920 said:


> Which bag organizer did you use?




Purse Organizer Insert, Felt Bag organizer with zipper, Handbag & Tote Shaper, For Speedy Neverfull Tote, 5 Sizes
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TJJ2JV9/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_H7PCNB2Q363MJZSYJWK5


----------



## Aggretsuk0

Wow - didn't know they changed the lining. I love the leather lining inside mine! The bag fits a lot and is so easy to use. The leather does soften up over time but Bottega Veneta SAs told me that you can always send it back to servicing!


----------



## Tltxx

Half a year later, and i'm still in love with my mini loop ! Lightweight, easy grab and go bag…fits way more than you would think it does. Super glad I got him before the crazy price increase


----------



## Minie26

m_ichele said:


> went into a fitting room to take some mods for y’all  and one in the car with the sunlight. I absolutely love my new bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185902
> View attachment 5185903
> View attachment 5185904
> 
> View attachment 5185908


Hi there
Do you still love your bag? I am thinking of getting this bag in this small size too.
May i know is there any leather lining inside the bag? And is there any pocket slot inside the bag?
Is the strap adjustable? I'm seeing some with pocket and some dont. And some said there is no lining in the bag. I'm confused..and there is not much review on this bag especially in this small size


----------



## south-of-france

Older bags have leather lining. The strap isn’t really adjustable. I have 2 of them and really like them, even if the strap is a bit short.


----------



## Minie26

south-of-france said:


> Older bags have leather lining. The strap isn’t really adjustable. I have 2 of them and really like them, even if the strap is a bit short.


oh what color are your bags?
is there any interior pocket slot in the bag?
i found both older version and newer version available for purchase.
i definitely prefer one with leather lining but not sure if i should get the latest version
the price are the same tho


----------



## m_ichele

Minie26 said:


> Hi there
> Do you still love your bag? I am thinking of getting this bag in this small size too.
> May i know is there any leather lining inside the bag? And is there any pocket slot inside the bag?
> Is the strap adjustable? I'm seeing some with pocket and some dont. And some said there is no lining in the bag. I'm confused..and there is not much review on this bag especially in this small size


Hi! Yes I still love it. Mine is the older version that’s leather lined and has a pocket but the strap isn’t adjustable. I guess you could knot it if you needed to shorten it, but that would probably look awkward.


----------



## south-of-france

Cathindy said:


> Love to see your shoplogs!!  How fun they still have the Kirigami in store while it's not available on the website. The fragrance case is very cute, I still have this one on my mind. The colors are just everything
> View attachment 5430174





Minie26 said:


> oh what color are your bags?
> is there any interior pocket slot in the bag?
> i found both older version and newer version available for purchase.
> i definitely prefer one with leather lining but not sure if i should get the latest version
> the price are the same tho



They are parakeet (leather lined and pocket I believe) and acid kiwi (not lined). The lined feature is neat.


----------



## Minie26

south-of-france said:


> They are parakeet (leather lined and pocket I believe) and acid kiwi (not lined). The lined feature is neat.


oh wow
so which one do you prefer more? the one with lining or without lining?
do you think with the lining it will hold the shape of the bag better? and with the leather lining, the bag looks more solid?

and the one with suede lining, is thinner?


----------



## abetterlogic

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## wenhuy

south-of-france said:


> They are parakeet (leather lined and pocket I believe) and acid kiwi (not lined). The lined feature is neat.


Wow!! I also have the parakeet and I am eyeing on the acid kiwi now! Could you share a side by side pic if possible? I’ve only seen online pics that under some lighting the acid kiwi has more green undertone which I like but in other lighting it looks just like yellow. So I’m confused


----------



## south-of-france

wenhuy said:


> Wow!! I also have the parakeet and I am eyeing on the acid kiwi now! Could you share a side by side pic if possible? I’ve only seen online pics that under some lighting the acid kiwi has more green undertone which I like but in other lighting it looks just like yellow. So I’m confused


I will when I get home! A lining would have been nice but it‘s not a deal breaker for me. 
Acid kiwi is like a bright kiwi, not yellow, not green, in the middle!


----------



## ringaling

Hello! Just wanted to get an opinion as I am a bit torn. I really like this like bag but I can't choose between parakeet or thunder. I'm loving the parakeet but I'm not sure if it would be easy to suit with outfits etc. Also I'm pretty boring and only have neutral colours. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Litsa

ringaling said:


> Hello! Just wanted to get an opinion as I am a bit torn. I really like this like bag but I can't choose between parakeet or thunder. I'm loving the parakeet but I'm not sure if it would be easy to suit with outfits etc. Also I'm pretty boring and only have neutral colours. Any thoughts would be appreciated!



Thunder is a beautiful grey with a slight blue undertone that would complement your neutral wardrobe well. Parakeet seems more trendy. If you don’t think you’ll wear a bright color often and don’t have a grey bag then I would go for Thunder.


----------



## ringaling

Litsa said:


> Thunder is a beautiful grey with a slight blue undertone that would complement your neutral wardrobe well. Parakeet seems more trendy. If you don’t think you’ll wear a bright color often and don’t have a grey bag then I would go for Thunder.


I haven't seen the colour but that sounds very nice! I don't have a grey bag yet so I'm thinking that might be the way to go. Thanks so much


----------



## Tltxx

ringaling said:


> Hello! Just wanted to get an opinion as I am a bit torn. I really like this like bag but I can't choose between parakeet or thunder. I'm loving the parakeet but I'm not sure if it would be easy to suit with outfits etc. Also I'm pretty boring and only have neutral colours. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


+1 vote for thunder!! It’s such a beautiful grey that it’s not boring nor blend in with your outfits! I think I’ll be a nice pop of colour without veering away from your usual colour palette!


----------



## ringaling

Tltxx said:


> +1 vote for thunder!! It’s such a beautiful grey that it’s not boring nor blend in with your outfits! I think I’ll be a nice pop of colour without veering away from your usual colour palette!


Thanks so much for your input  There's just too many colours and I can't decide. My normal pick would be black but since it's such a small bag I thought it would be nice with a pop of colour.


----------



## ringaling

Tltxx said:


> +1 vote for thunder!! It’s such a beautiful grey that it’s not boring nor blend in with your outfits! I think I’ll be a nice pop of colour without veering away from your usual colour palette!


Can I just say your black one is absolutely beautiful though!


----------



## Minie26

im planning to get this in small size. if you get to choose, the one with suede lining or the previous version, which would you choose?
i noticed the new one comes with 2 zippers too


----------



## lv_katie

The mini size is so cute.  But it’s always nice to have more room - should I go for the small size?  (Even though the small size loses the cute factor?)


----------



## ringaling

lv_katie said:


> The mini size is so cute.  But it’s always nice to have more room - should I go for the small size?  (Even though the small size loses the cute factor?)


I think it depends on how much stuff you usually carry. I opted for the mini as it's a good grab and go bag when you don't need to carry a lot.


----------



## snibor

lv_katie said:


> The mini size is so cute.  But it’s always nice to have more room - should I go for the small size?  (Even though the small size loses the cute factor?)


I purchased small which is still not that big.   I felt I would get more use out of it.


----------



## rulebabe

Does anyone have this in orange? I love the colour but I can’t decide whether to keep it or not. I have mostly neutral colour bags - black, brown and ivory so this is a bit out there for me.


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

Hi! I got the mini loop in parakeet and my SA showed me this strap trick where you can take out the knots and re-tie them into these adjustable straps! This way you can make it really short and transform it into a shoulder bag  (picture attached)

However I asked for the new, unmodified strap because I prefer to have the original version first and when I'm bored of it I can re-knot them myself.

I bought mine in Singapore right before the price increase. It was around 1,750SGD, and few days later the pricing jumped to 2,190SGD  IMHO it was quite expensive now considering it's an unlined bag, but I needed a mini lightweight travel bag and I think BV's leather is divine!


----------



## danidach

It looks like Ssense may have the old version of the mini loop in black in the mens section. I'm not sure as there's no picture of the inside but the description mentions lining and a pocket. It's also a really good price like it's  still at the original price  https://www.ssense.com/en-gb/men/product/bottega-veneta/black-loop-pouch/9399361


----------



## danidach

If anyone is interested I ordered the bag from ssense and it looks like it's old stock of the mini loop as it is lined and has a white dustbag. It didnt come with a box though


----------



## Toulouse

danidach said:


> If anyone is interested I ordered the bag from ssense and it looks like it's old stock of the mini loop as it is lined and has a white dustbag. It didnt come with a box though


Thanks for the tip! Would you mind sharing the strap drop/length? It isn’t included in the item description, and I’m wondering if it will be long enough to wear crossbody comfortably. (I’m 5’6.”) Thank you!


----------



## danidach

Toulouse said:


> Thanks for the tip! Would you mind sharing the strap drop/length? It isn’t included in the item description, and I’m wondering if it will be long enough to wear crossbody comfortably. (I’m 5’6.”) Thank you!


I think it's about 19.5/20' I'm 5ft and it's at my hip crossbody if that helps


----------



## Toulouse

danidach said:


> I think it's about 19.5/20' I'm 5ft and it's at my hip crossbody if that helps


Thank you!


----------



## jboston

danidach said:


> If anyone is interested I ordered the bag from ssense and it looks like it's old stock of the mini loop as it is lined and has a white dustbag. It didnt come with a box though


Hi, I ordered a black mini loop from Saks last week and it had a picture of the older stock (with the lining).  When I receive it today, it came with the white dust bag with no box.  So I thought I got the older version, but it was the newer version that does not have the lining.  I was a bit disappointed but I still like it.  It is super light.  I actually wanted the older version with the lining.


----------



## danidach

jboston said:


> Hi, I ordered a black mini loop from Saks last week and it had a picture of the older stock (with the lining).  When I receive it today, it came with the white dust bag with no box.  So I thought I got the older version, but it was the newer version that does not have the lining.  I was a bit disappointed but I still like it.  It is super light.  I actually wanted the older version with the lining.


Thats a shame but I'm glad you still like it.  It is surprisingly light and holds more than you would.think. I would have kept mine if it had been the new version. I was surprised to find old stock and by the price; probably because it was in the mens section for some reason. Looks like they are sold out now though. The problem is I now want more colours as I like the bag so much but with the big price increases and everything I can't justify it


----------



## Minie26

danidach said:


> Thats a shame but I'm glad you still like it.  It is surprisingly light and holds more than you would.think. I would have kept mine if it had been the new version. I was surprised to find old stock and by the price; probably because it was in the mens section for some reason. Looks like they are sold out now though. The problem is I now want more colours as I like the bag so much but with the big price increases and everything I can't justify it


Hi
Just curious . do you prefer the newer version of the Loop bag? the one with the woven suede lining, Instead of the smooth leather lining? May i ask why? I still have not pull the trigger because i am not sure which version to get. I like the smooth leather lining but i also prefer to have the current updated style with the two zipper.


----------



## danidach

Minie26 said:


> Hi
> Just curious . do you prefer the newer version of the Loop bag? the one with the woven suede lining, Instead of the smooth leather lining? May i ask why? I still have not pull the trigger because i am not sure which version to get. I like the smooth leather lining but i also prefer to have the current updated style with the two zipper.


Sorry I don't have the new version to compare only the old version and bottega isn't easy to find in store where I live to compare the two. Maybe someone else can help. It would be hard to find the old version and there's lots of colour choices in the new version. I'm not sure if the lack of lining could impact the wear and tear or structure though


----------



## Gourmetgal

The lack of a lining seems to be a cheapening of the brand.


----------



## Euclase

Photos from Bloomingdale’s last weekend. Patent, and hardware, and colors, oh my!


----------



## Gourmetgal

I wonder how that cording will hold up?  I would worry about the stitching.  Looks cheap.  I noticed the new Knot bag has a handled version with the strap being braided.  I think that’s what is called for here.


----------



## retailtherapypatient

I ended up getting the new version in white with the gold hardware and it’s so pretty and I LOVE looking at it, but is that one corner on the left a problem? On the right it seems each woven area is stitched down into the corner but on the left side it looks like an individual weave was folded in half and not stitched into the corner.

Is that an issue/should I bring it back? Or are you guys seeing other bags like that?


Photo 1: pretty picture of the bag 
Photo 2: potential issue
Photo 3: how I thought the corner in photo 2 should look


----------



## Euclase

retailtherapypatient said:


> I ended up getting the new version in white with the gold hardware and it’s so pretty and I LOVE looking at it, but is that one corner on the left a problem? On the right it seems each woven area is stitched down into the corner but on the left side it looks like an individual weave was folded in half and not stitched into the corner.
> 
> Is that an issue/should I bring it back? Or are you guys seeing other bags like that?
> 
> 
> Photo 1: pretty picture of the bag
> Photo 2: potential issue
> Photo 3: how I thought the corner in photo 2 should look
> 
> View attachment 5608210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608212


I think it’s reasonable to bring the bag back to your store and ask for a different one. When I bought my Chain Knot a few years back, I didn’t like something about the weave on my bag (a similar issue to yours), and my SA had no problem with me exchanging. I shipped the bag back, and they photographed two other bags for me to choose from for my exchange. I hope that helps!


----------



## danidach

retailtherapypatient said:


> I ended up getting the new version in white with the gold hardware and it’s so pretty and I LOVE looking at it, but is that one corner on the left a problem? On the right it seems each woven area is stitched down into the corner but on the left side it looks like an individual weave was folded in half and not stitched into the corner.
> 
> Is that an issue/should I bring it back? Or are you guys seeing other bags like that?
> 
> 
> Photo 1: pretty picture of the bag
> Photo 2: potential issue
> Photo 3: how I thought the corner in photo 2 should look
> 
> View attachment 5608210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608212


If you are not 100% happy with it I would see if they would exchange it for the prices they are charging they should be perfect and if it bothers/concerns you now it will always bother you and could affect your enjoyment of the bag. The new version is nice but I can't believe how much more it costs. I wonder if they will discontinue the old version


----------



## danidach

Wait is the mini of the new version the same size as the mini loop or the small? On the uk bottega site the measurements for the mini are the same size as the original small not sure if that's a typo. If it's the same size as the small it's cheaper and if it's the same size as the mini it's quite a lot more


----------



## emmui

Euclase said:


> Photos from Bloomingdale’s last weekend. Patent, and hardware, and colors, oh my!
> View attachment 5607736
> View attachment 5607737


I hope they release the small size with hardware in another colour besides patent navy.


----------



## salalalal

Minie26 said:


> Hi
> Just curious . do you prefer the newer version of the Loop bag? the one with the woven suede lining, Instead of the smooth leather lining? May i ask why? I still have not pull the trigger because i am not sure which version to get. I like the smooth leather lining but i also prefer to have the current updated style with the two zipper.


I bought the original version (its smooth leather inside) immediately when it was released. I wanted to buy another colour this year but decided not to after seeing the new lining. it wasn't going to serve me the same purpose for a couple of reasons:

- this is my carefree grab and go bag. had a lip product incident in a suede bag lined bag before. being able to wipe down the inside is a selling feature for me

- mine felt lighter for some reason


----------



## salalalal

one year update on my mini loop!
i bought this August 2021 and she's been a front contender in my bag rotation. really sad to see they don't have the lining anymore- love this so much i wanted to buy another.
def recommend this version if you can find it.


----------



## channel55555

I went to the boutique on Monday to try on the mini loop. Love the white, new white with gold knot, green and purple..can’t design what I want yet. 

Anyways, SA said price increase coming soon but she doesn’t know the date.


----------



## zingboom

Anyone who has had this bag for a while - how is the wear and tear on it, especially the corners? I’m contemplating getting a mini loop in black.


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

zingboom said:


> Anyone who has had this bag for a while - how is the wear and tear on it, especially the corners? I’m contemplating getting a mini loop in black.


I have the mini loop in green and used it almost daily. Its a lightweight n great bag. The prices has increased by a lot since I got it on May 20222 though.

So far only one corner is dirty and I stupidly wiped using wet wipes so the color came off. Don't repeat the same mistakes as I did and you'll do great!


----------



## zingboom

mon_tenuedujour said:


> I have the mini loop in green and used it almost daily. Its a lightweight n great bag. The prices has increased by a lot since I got it on May 20222 though.
> 
> So far only one corner is dirty and I stupidly wiped using wet wipes so the color came off. Don't repeat the same mistakes as I did and you'll do great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668367


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Red Bag Girl

mon_tenuedujour said:


> I have the mini loop in green and used it almost daily. Its a lightweight n great bag. The prices has increased by a lot since I got it on May 20222 though.
> 
> So far only one corner is dirty and I stupidly wiped using wet wipes so the color came off. Don't repeat the same mistakes as I did and you'll do great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668367


Good to know about the wet wipes. They are my go to on lots of bags.


----------

